# Divet & Enroflaxyn -- who is the manufacturer?



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

I contacted three pigeon supply houses that sell Divet, and none of them either know or are willing to say who the manufacturer of the product is, where the drugs are manufactured, and the quantity of trimeth/sulfa per tablet. The most I got from one reseller was "I think they're from Poland." I want to visit this particular manufacturer's web site to learn more about their products.

If you know who the manufacturer of the "Divet" or "Enroflaxyn" brands is (both made by same company), or if you could consult a bottle of one of these products for more info, please post or send me a PM or email. If there are other manufacturers or suppliers of these two products that you prefer, please let me know that too.

Thanks much!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Always had a rough time finding that out myself and just had to basically go by their own instructions. When I get a Trimethoprim/Sulfa from a pigeon supply company, it's usually this stuff:

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=67&SubCategoryID=564&ProductID=2421

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Columbidae said:


> I contacted three pigeon supply houses that sell Divet, and none of them either know or are willing to say who the manufacturer of the product is, where the drugs are manufactured, and the quantity of trimeth/sulfa per tablet. The most I got from one reseller was "I think they're from Poland." I want to visit this particular manufacturer's web site to learn more about their products.
> 
> If you know who the manufacturer of the "Divet" or "Enroflaxyn" brands is (both made by same company), or if you could consult a bottle of one of these products for more info, please post or send me a PM or email. If there are other manufacturers or suppliers of these two products that you prefer, please let me know that too.
> 
> Thanks much!




Good question Columbidae,


And I don't now either...


If actually from former 'eastern Bloc' provenances, probbly the quality is alright or even 'good'...

If from communist red china', one would probably be unwise to trust it in any way whatever.



Of course lots of cheap and sub-standard or worse Pharma is now coming from communist red china, and unscrupulous re-sellers can really mark it up...



Oye...



Too bad skanky rip offs and contaminated garbage posing as whatever product, was not an 'Olympic' event...



Phil
l v


----------



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> If from communist red china', one would probably be unwise to trust it in any way whatever.
> 
> Of course lots of cheap and sub-standard or worse Pharma is now coming from communist red china, and unscrupulous re-sellers can really mark it up...
> 
> Oye...


Phil, you nailed exactly what was nagging me. Not too many months ago there was an expose on Chinese counterfeit drugs. In addition to using bogus content instead of actual drug, the Chinese counterfeiters had the audacity to "ice the cake" by coating the pills with yellow lead-based road paint! 

I don't understand why the supply houses here in the USA are being catty and do not want to say who the manufacturer is of Divet and Enrofloxyn (and probably other products from the same firm I am not even aware of), and where the stuff is made.

When I have a sick little face looking up at me to take care of it, the last thing I want to do is pour something down its crop that could harm it. 

Geeze, i love the idea of using trimeth/sulfa tablets, but I agree with you Pidgey, I will most likely order the MedPet stuff from Jedds. I have never gone wrong with the MedPet products.

Thanks all!


----------



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

*"This is my favorite pigeon _______ drug."*

Do we have a thread anywhere here that would allow folks to opine and compare notes about their favorite or most despised pigeon drugs or medicaments?

I realize you can go hunting for that kinda feedback by doing a search on this board for a particular ailment that a particular drug treats. But if you need to or are interested in purchasing a product, and would like some feedback on it beforehand, it would be nice to have one "go to" thread to search for different products (and where to get that particular product), rather than having to hunt around for that insight.

Vat yu tink?


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Columbidae said:


> Vat yu tink?


I think that's a great idea. Feel free to start that thread, Columbidae. 

Jennifer


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a federal regulatory problem, actually. No drug for human or animal consumption can be sold or dispensed in America without a license by the manufacturer and a prescription by a physician or a veterinarian. A lot of that is about the human propensity to abuse drugs; for instance in the 1960s you could buy animal tranquilizer at any good farm feed supply store. Of course the counterculture types learned about it and the police got involved and that was the end of that. A good part of it is monopoly control by the large pharmaceutical suppliers.

The pigeon supply houses are really walking a very fine line in that the FDA either does not care about it or chooses to turn a blind eye, I suspect because the pigeon fanciers are a large law abiding group for the most part. I suspect that they acquire their supplies in places like Mexico which has extremely liberal dispensing laws and will sell even several controlled substances across the counter in their drug stores. Many countries like Switzerland, Germany, Canada and Poland will sell medications for pigeons in lots that are just too small for human consumption. Amoxycillin for instance comes in 20mg tablets whereas the human adult dose is 1000 mg every 24 hours.

The fact remains that it is beyond our resources to run verification testing of the medications that come into our hands, unless we are lucky enough to find some in the home medicine cabinet. Asking the pigeon supply houses makes them nervous because there are these cranks that want to play at being policemen among us. Possibly the best we can do is rely on the integrity of the supply house, like Foys, Jedds, Siegals and some of the others who have a wide range of customers and for whom peddling counterfiets would destroy their business.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Columbidae,

------------

Earlier post from Aias to thread by Simone, dated 12 May 2007 6:57 PM, in response to question by Pidgey:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/new-kid-on-the-block-20550.html?highlight=simone

we have enroflaxyn but the label was taped up or something, on the same bottle, written by hand it says " #595 enroxil" each tablet is 7.5mg. is enroflaxyn the same as enroxil?



> Originally Posted by Pidgey
> Aias, you've got Enroxil tablets? What's it say on the bottle?
> Pidgey


-------------------

http://www.pigeonworld.org/Pigeon Heath.htm

Enroflaxyn Tablets recommended as one med for treatment of paratyphoid/salmonellosis.

------------------

Both Divet and Enroflaxyn listed at Siegel's:

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-paratyphoid.html

Divet listed also at www.roller-pigeon.com 2008 catalog

------------------

At this webste, ball-pythons.net, on a (albino Burmese python rescue) snake's bad reaction to *enroflaxyn:* 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18749



> The larger one [python] on the other hand, who has been struggling with a resperatory infection, has had a bad reaction to the enroflaxyn he/ she has been on. We are trying doxy, and she / he is also on flagyl.
> Here are a few pics for you.
> (really bad ones, sorry)
> Try and see if you can look at her eyes. They are looking in two different directions from the bad reaction.


So, could be an Asian product.

-----------------

Can't find a manufacturer or source of "enroflaxyn" while Googling.

Did find this link to Bayer baytril *enrofloxacin*:

http://www.animalhealth.bayerhealthcare.com/3519.0.html?&tx_bahprdmx_pi1[showUid]=6&cHash=34e97a1799 

-----------------

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Divet seems to be made in Serbia.*

*Divet* appears to be a product made in *Serbia*.

http://www.datoteka.com/serbia-zute-stranice/d/Divet.html



> Ime datoteke: Divet
> 
> Firma: Divet Beograd
> 
> ...


Romania (especially) has a lot of pigeon raisers, as do neighboring countries, so it would make sense for these countries to have local manufacturers of generic drugs, such as trimethoprim sulfa.

From Wikipedia: 



> Co-trimoxazole (abbreviated SXT, TMP-SMX, TMP-SMZ or TMP-sulfa) is an antibiotic combination of trimethoprim and sulfamethoxazole, in the ratio of 1 to 5, used in the treatment of a variety of bacterial infections. The name co-trimoxazole is the British Approved Name, and has been marketed worldwide under many trade names including Septrin (GSK), Bactrim (Roche), and various generic preparations. Sources differ as to whether co-trimoxazole usually is bactericidal or bacteriostatic.


I can understand that the local suppliers may not want to emphasize where a product comes from, if they consider it safe and reliable, given that China has a bad reputation for many of its recent products, and many xenophobic consumers may needlessly reject a foreign product out of hand, unless it is a well-established brand name. Developing countries or countries emerging from recent disasters can produce many reliable products.

This result was number 230 of a total of 596 results in a Google search for divet medicine "divet." On the fifth page. So you can find stuff, if you have the patience.

Larry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Heres one by Medpet...

trimethoprimsulfa

Other brand names 

Bactrim; Septra; Tribrissen 

Heres one about Baytril also known as enrofloxacin

baytril


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good wor there Larry..!


Good work, good mentions...



I'd feel alright with Pharma from 'Siberia'...


There are other places of course where I would not feel alright trusting it...



Phil
l v


----------

